
LivingSocial Brings Daily Deals To The Hood - brianbreslin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/02/livingsocial-local-deals/
======
brianbreslin
interesting to see how they manage sales for hyper-targeted areas. someone has
to build a self-serve tool for these services.

